# saw entension router table



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Any would be appreciated, I want to install a router in a table saw extension wilth a cabinet under the router and both saw and extension an casters. Pictures would probably help a lot. I would like to have the T and miter gauge tracks and also be able to use the table saw fence mostly for dado work. Is there a consince on the best router lift. I am considering Bench dog and woodpecker. Thanks for the forum and help.
cya, Mel


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mel,

We need some more information. What is the brand / model of saw? Is it a benchtop or on legs? Does the extension / fence exist or would it all be new? There are many, many people here so please clarify what you are seeking so the right ones will respond.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I am new to forums so please bear with me. My saw is a Delta unisaw with a Biesemeyer fence. The router fence will be new as will the lift. The router is going to be the large Porter Cable, 7018 I think. The router cabinet will be attached to the saw by the Biesemeyer fence and will be on wheels. I am interested in which lift to buy, placement of the router in the table, and placement of the T-tracks and and miter slot. Maybe info about what kind of fence, I am leaning toward a non split. Thanks again for any help. cya, Mel


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

If you look in my gallery, you will see a Delta Unisaw and Biesmeyer fence with a Bench Dog cast iron router table extension with a prolift in it fitted with a Porter Cable 7518 router. I think this is the type of setup that may be of interest to you. I am not sure I understand your router cabinet attached by the Biesmeyer fence and mounted on casters. I use this setup particularly for routing long or unwieldly parts such as the white plastic semi-circle shown in the picture. The table saw table and outfeed table of the saw provides a lot of support for this type of operation.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Router lifts all do the same thing, it just depends on how much money you're willing to spend. You have JessEM, Router Raizer, Woodpeckers, Router lift, Mast-R-Lift and a few others on the market. Again, it depends on what you are willing to spend. As for mounting a router to your TS, take a look at members galleries. There are a few here on the forums. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Melvin said:


> I am new to forums so please bear with me. My saw is a Delta unisaw with a Biesemeyer fence. The router fence will be new as will the lift. The router is going to be the large Porter Cable, 7018 I think. The router cabinet will be attached to the saw by the Biesemeyer fence and will be on wheels. I am interested in which lift to buy, placement of the router in the table, and placement of the T-tracks and and miter slot. Maybe info about what kind of fence, I am leaning toward a non split. Thanks again for any help. cya, Mel


Mel,

Do you have one of the "old style" or "brand new" style (only shipping for the last few months) Unisaws? Since you wish to mount the router in the extension table, I hope it is the "older" style (the new style has dual handwheels on front, one for height and one for blade angle) since the new style has a its supports under the table well-supported with a labyrinth of steel for added strength and ridgidity. This is a good thing as long as you don't want to mount a router in it. 

I believe that you mean the Porter-Cable 7518 router for your table. That's what I have and I really like it. There are lots of other good routers out there for table used (some would argue better) but I haven't regretted my purchase.

As to the "best" router lift, that is a relative question since you need to factor in how much you are willing to spend. Opinions here will vary widely too. Ken has pointed out some of the leading contenders.

Jessem's Mast-R-Lift was my choice of lift design but I didn't really like the retaining system that they or any of the other manufacturers had for the insert rings until I ran into the Incra / Jessem Mast-R-Lift. That lift is based upon Jessem's lifting mechanism but uses Incra's (a high-end router / table fence company) plate which affixes the retaining rings with rare-earth magnets, held in alignment with "ears". For *me* it was the best choice. 

Incra also has a version of the Woodpecker lift with their retaining system. These can be seen at www.incra.com or www.incrementaltools.com

Just because I have it doesn't make it the "best", it's just what's right for me. Opinions will vary, including many who believe the KISS (keep it simple stupid) is the "best". For them, you don't need a lift, you just need a plate, such as Oak Park www.oak-park.com is the best. It is the preferred choice of Bob and Rick from The Router Workshop and they are one h*lluva lot better with the router than I will ever be! Please check that style out as well as those recommended by others (including the Bernch Dog). You will find a highly recommended inexpensive system mounting plate at www.harborfreight.com.

Finding the best router lift is like finding the best spouse. Ther are lots of prospective candidates out there. The secret is finding the one that's right for you!! <g>


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I looked in you gallery but didn't see what you mentioned. I really need practice getting around in this froum. I saw the two router tables one blue? Was I in the right place??
Thanks, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

The cost isn't that important, I just wondered if there was a general concenus. As I learn my way around the forum I'm sure I will fird some answers. Thanks, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I filled in some of my profile. I not really concerned that much with the cost, just wondering if one stood out. Thanks, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I do have the old style unisaw. I have been building cabinets with it for 25 years and coupled with the biesemeyer fence I have not had one once of trouble. Yes it is the 7518 router I will be using. Several people have told me that it jsut depends on how much I want to spend. What is money didn't matter, which would you prefer. You mentioned one with magnets, do you like that one, I willl check it out. Thanks for your help and I an sure I will get better a navigating in this forum but right now I'm not doing to well. cya, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I checked out the incra Mast-R-Lift and the Inra/Woodpecker PRL-V2-Lift, They seem to be the same price I not sure what the differance is but will look at the details a litter closer. If you know anything about the differance I would appreciate your wisdom.
Thanks, Mel


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Melvin,

I believe this may be the pic Gary is pointing out in his gallery. I might be wrong.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...20842d1236181636-wixey-your-lift-p1010017.jpg


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the link to mine that I recently finished. It's a Jet contractor saw, PRL-V2 lift and Porter Cable 7518. I'm very happy with the outcome.

Table saw/router cabinet


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bigdogmedia66 said:


> Here's the link to mine that I recently finished. It's a Jet contractor saw, PRL-V2 lift and Porter Cable 7518. I'm very happy with the outcome.
> 
> Table saw/router cabinet


That is a great looking setup. I like the idea of making a seperate fence in case you need to use the table saw whiel you are routing.

Well done!


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Melvin,
> 
> I believe this may be the pic Gary is pointing out in his gallery. I might be wrong.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...20842d1236181636-wixey-your-lift-p1010017.jpg


I am referring to the seventh picture down in my gallery. I do not know how to add the exact link as Hamlin did. It is the only picture of a Unisaw. Sorry.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Gary,

Just right click on the pic, choose copy link location, then paste.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I cannot seem to make it work. I can go to my gallery and do a copy but when returning to the quick reply it has lost the link and cannot do a paste. Very frustrating. I just looked for the picture in my hard drive to copy it in and can't find it there either. Seems I have misplaced a lot of my pictures.:fie::'(


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...g-discussion-table-saw-extension-p1010014.jpg

Is this the one?


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...g-discussion-table-saw-extension-p1010014.jpg
> 
> Is this the one?


Yep. That's it.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

hello Mel,
Check the thread called Wanted! pictures of your table! currently it's about 3 posts below this one.
Also check my gallery, I have close to the setup you asked about.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

hello Mel,
Check the thread called Wanted! pictures of your table! currently it's about 3 posts below this one.
Also check my gallery, I have close to the setup you asked about.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about, nice. I have to go now but will talk later, Thank you very much. I am still learning how to get to the various links. cya, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's hoping I am talking to the rilght person,"old chipper", Very nice setup. Is the outfeed table connected to the table/router combo or is it on castors setting behind.
Thanks, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I think this is the lift I will use, Is there a perfered place to purchase, one that supports this site or whatever, Thanks, Mel


----------

